# Crufts 2011



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Who's going? And who's entering what? 

I just got my info through, and we're at 8:30am on the Saturday, for YKC Grooming... Can't believe it's that early!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I shall be there toy day (sunday).. and will be entering two of our hairless girls into the breed classes.. One is Yearling the other Post Grad!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome, I wanted to go Toy day, as that's when I went last year, but as Holly is entered on the Sat, I don't think we'll go on the Sun too...


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep will b there with our Rotts, not sure if i'm showing Cara as she may b mated and therefore expecting lil un,s so wouldn't show her as don't want 2 stress her, but my breeder will b there wiv her boy, will still enter cara 2 get the tkts coz I like going in early :thumbup: hopefully i'll have osme money this itme round 2 do some shopping, luv looking at all the doggie stuff


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'll be there with my 3 tollers  Ember has to go in post grad, she will only be less than 2 weeks over 18mths 

But we have got a limit class :thumbup: (although it doesn't help me now as chester is a veteran  )


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I plan to be there with my gorgeous young Rhodesian Ridgeback boy. He loved it last year as his breeder came over from Finland, and also the lady who'd reared him from 2 months to 10 months, and he was so pleased to see them. In fact his breeder handled him and he won his class. We can always hope for next year :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm entering the bar each day


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm hoping to go. Really want to do gundog day but need to arrange childcare as Crufts and pushchair don't mix well.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would love to go but I just can't afford to get up, find somewhere to stay and up spending loads anyway


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll be there on toy/utility day with Blu. Leaving at 12am :scared: Hopefully get some sleep on the coach. Will be entering post grad and good citz. More excited about Crufts than Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We'll be there on saturday Owen will be entered in the veteran class and I may enter Button in the racing and courisng greyhound class. Though whether I take or not will have to be seen


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Percy is entered so Ill be there Toy/Utility day 

Hotel is booked and I cant wait!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

undecided as yet. judge fine . not sure whether i can be arsed tbo. always find Crufts overated as we are on a Friday ???????????????


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd love to go, I bet my two would love it, and I'd really like to see the discover dogs area. Money's tight right now though, what with Chrimbo afoot, so may have to wait for the 2012 one!


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

does anyone know when the closing date for entries is?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

stick said:


> does anyone know when the closing date for entries is?


Think it's open for around another month.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

My letter says Jan 7th

ETA: Having re-read my form, I've emailed the KC asking if I can still enter Holly as she'll be 17 months on the day of the show =[

Update: We've had confirmation that grooming is 8 months, so we're all good to go =] YAY!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm going with a friend on the sunday, she's showing her lovely little chow girl


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

stick said:


> does anyone know when the closing date for entries is?


Postal entries close on Friday 7th January and online entries close at midnight on Friday 14th January


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I am hoping to go on utility day-Sunday if my nerves can stand it! 

Hope lots of lovely Chows turn out!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I will be showing on Gundog day and hopefully watching Dobes on the Friday


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think we will be going but not to show - I want to try and scout out some Rottie or Great Dane breeders and have a very good chat with the Russian Black Terrier people, all research for the future :thumbup:

so obviously I am aiming to go on Working Day, but if not then I will just have to hope the people on Discover Dogs are nice


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I will just have to hope the people on Discover Dogs are nice


I've heard they are some of the nicest people you could ever meet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be there friday and saturday I think herding/pastoral and terrier/hound. First time there wish me luck


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I'll be there friday and saturday I think herding/pastoral and terrier/hound. First time there wish me luck


Are you going to see the G.Schnauzers


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes herding and pastoral are the same group aren't they I meant working/pastoral I'll definately be over at the giant ring


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope they are everything you expect


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully they will be the salt and pepper dog at dd was lovely. I want to see a few other breeds as well so it'll be a busy two days


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Come up and say hello if you get time


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You're doing the dobe stand right? I'll be over to say hi


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hoping to go on the Friday, taking my little girl to her first Crufts, she'll be 4 months! Can't wait although not sure about taking a pram, maybe just a sling!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Come up and say hello if you get time


I saw you at the Dobe stand this year but was too chicken to say hello, thought you wouldn't have a clue who I was :lol: :lol:

if you're there next time, I will definitely say hi!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am there all four days again this year


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I saw you at the Dobe stand this year but was too chicken to say hello, thought you wouldn't have a clue who I was :lol: :lol:
> 
> if you're there next time, I will definitely say hi!!


We should all have a PF badge with our user name on.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hawksport said:


> We should all have a PF badge with our user name on.


yeah definitely!

doesn't have to be anything fancy, just a piece of paper with a pin stuck through it


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> We should all have a PF badge with our user name on.


I will come over and say hi.....just try and keep me away from your handsome boy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll wear a badge but I don't know if I'll be able to go up to anyone I'm really shy in rl


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll be there Thursday competing in the KC Novice Cup Agility with Skye.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am there all four days again this year


Come and see us its an ORDER!  will be lovely to see you again.


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

I am staying Friday night to compete on Saturday Hound day, with my two Deerhounds and whippet. There is only one snag the Deerhounds are in hall 5 and the whippets are in another hall 4 I think.


----------

